# Tomb Kings Necrosphinx



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Got my hands on the Necrosphinx. I wanted the Bretonnian Knight to look in awe at the beast before it crushes him.

Still deciding on a different color than the GW *bling* version. Thinking of either a weathered gold or a stone sculpture material.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Modelling looks good. Like the base. I am a personal fan of the 'bling' them for the TK, but making look like it is carved out of sandstone would look pretty cool.


----------



## Da_Grey_Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe black like its or he's ( ? ) made of obsidian with lil veins of gold or white ?


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Got some feedback concerning the head. I have adjusted the Necrosphinx head to face the Bretonnian.


















I want to add some *bling*, oxidized gold would be nice.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

That knight is dead! D.E.D. 

How about brass and white marble?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it wrong that i look at that and think 'thats just what the necrons need'. Nice model and i like the way you have modelled it. Some of the ideas for paint schemes are cool. Strangely the obsidian idea sounds really good. But it might be too much like a necron construct.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

*drools over the model* You're lucky you get to paint one!!! Drannith won't let me have one yet... >.< Too many things to paint before that.
Anywho, it'll be cool to see how it turns out. The obsidian idea sounds cool, though a marbled look would look really good on it too. Good luck with it!~


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Just to point it out you have the wrong tail on it. Other then that this should be interesting i went with the White Gold body and Sand Bleached Bronze armor on mine.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Just to point it out you have the wrong tail on it.


I prefer that tail.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with Dave. Also, with a multi-part plastic kit, isn't the objective to have variability in the look in the model, not the *just what GW did* look?

Anywho, looking forward to seeing the Sphinx painted.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the base work. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Good modelling, now get it painted!  cant wait to see it all done!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Went for a dark palette on this monster. It was risky adding the gloss on the body, but it turned out well for me.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Good holy bajeebus!!! That is gorgeous!!! 

I love the subtle purple of the body and oxidized bronze is always a treat! Great job, man!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The aged metal is very good, and I like the gem on the tail.

The purple is not ugly; however, I think it would have looked even better matt.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic looking piece man! The verdigris is wonderfully done and I am digging the purple for the body. I go back and forth on the gloss finish but all in all I think you have done a spectacular job.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks awesome man! Everyone has said it already, but the purple and oxidized bronze make the model. I don't want to see it any other way than the way you have painted it  Great work


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with Dave here... I'd go for a matt finish on the purple body as well. The gloss of the marble like body and then the very corroded metals just collide with eachother. I know it's a magical world, but corrosion on the metal and polished up marble is too much of a paradox imo within a single miniature...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think this is stunning work. The verdigris is excellently done, and the purple marble effect is the business. Well done, Mrchaos.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Superb. Absolutely majestic


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Very nice verdigris work and an interesting yet good combination of the purple marble. I'm also in the same boat as Dave and Elmir. The gloss of the marble is a bit glaring compared to the oxidized metal.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yeah the marble effect is a hit & miss for some. I could change it back to matt by applying a matt varnish, but I have a habit of not touching up the model once it's done.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

that is fantastic, love the purple and how well it goes with the model. i really want to know how you did that bronze as i want to do something similar with necrons.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

-The color used for the bronze was: 

-Tin Bitz for the basecoat 
-Then a drybrush of Dwarf Bronze.
-Watered down Hawk Torquoise was added after that.
-Once dry another drybrush of Dwarf Bronze to touch up.

As for the purple:

-Mixed of Lich Purple & Chaos Black as the basecoat
-Highlight of Lich Purple
-Highlight of Lich Purple + Skull White
-Gloss Varnish added 
__________________


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

just wow...
It looks like he is looking down a bit more after he was painted?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Pusser said:


> just wow...
> It looks like he is looking down a bit more after he was painted?


Take a look at the second set of pictures. He had adjusted the head inbetween.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

So he has 
I was just wondering if it had been taken apart for the painting


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy hell that is gorgeous!!!

I hope you don't mind but I am so stealing that paint scheme for my Kings.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantastic model! That aged bronze is amazing and I will be stealing your recipe. Have some work for a wonderfully well-done model.


----------

